# BEIJING | Zhong Hong Tower | 180m | 590ft | 40 fl | T/O



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

I found it from the Architects' website. It's the 180 M tall *ZHONG HONG TOWER* designed by SOM.



> *Project Facts*
> 
> Location: Beijing, China
> Anticipated Completion: 2019
> ...


Images from *SOM*




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *进行时* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

One more photo I just found showing this tower is under construction


By* 喵星侠* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *PeterLau* from 500px.com























​


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

it's great to see all of these interesting projects in Beijing realized.


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

It looks like the Hearst Building in New York, just without the historical pedestal. Bt I think it is today more and more difficult for architects to create something really new. There ar already so many buildings with so many ideas... The new challenge is to redesign those ideas and bring them into a suitable relationship to sustainability and the neighbourhood


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A skyscraper being "discovered" only after topping out?! Truly only in China. :nuts:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *我是你们的飞飞哥* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Peng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

This project is currently on hold unfortunately....









by 酷哒哒的小杨 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^
hearst tower has the same height: 182m   
















Hearst Tower (Manhattan) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Dubee🏀on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汤米 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by NI尼克先生 on 500px





​


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

on hold


----------



## Joao Arias (Feb 25, 2021)

Beautiful design!👍
Love China🤗


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Shawn1018號 on 500px




​


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Low-quality to perhaps quality (not of high quality or even top quality, though..) glass façade it got itself .Could have done it better, whatsoever, like several of them with the same height - and, slightly taller as well - over there...for some kind of unknown reason?
In addition , it could likely be from not focusing enough for the investments within it or lack of capability to make world class glass claddings, etc.?? Something Dubai have lacked and still lacks in a mediocre extent in those altitudes, too ( and even taller for that matter as well).....Hmm??..
Anyways, a nice façade LOOK (not that original, gradually, though),whatsoever, and of course the height itself,too..😬🤷‍♂️😅🙃😉👍🌈💎


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

中植系接盘：地标烂尾楼中弘大厦复工


中植系接盘：地标烂尾楼中弘大厦复工



finance.sina.com.cn




^^
According to the Chinese sources, the project has been changed hands to a new owner and the Construction Work resumed since April. 











by Starman on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 158****7874 on 500px




​


----------

